# Name everything you feed your Redfoot!



## Chelseaa (Jun 21, 2015)

What do you guys feed your Red foot tortoises? I need to know what else I can throw into my 6 month old's diet. So far he eats: blueberries, pumpkin, apples, organic spring mix, bananas (small amounts rarely), and hard boiled egg all topped with calcium and multivitamins and the diet is switched up every day. I need to know what else I can add that's easily obtainable. I don't trust wild flowers and weeds like dandelions, especially around my area because it was all fertilized. And should I make a feeding chart? What do your feeding schedules look like if you have one? Help!


----------



## Audrey Anggita (Jun 21, 2015)

i feed my RF with hibiscus (flower, and leaves), grated carrot, sometimes tomatoes, cantaloup, sometimes bananas, papaya, but never give eggs cause im worried she would be sick, romaine lettuce, sometimes she ate grass, sometimes bean sprouts, but she ignored when i gave mustard green.
basicly, ifeed Esme like today with romaine lettuce and grated carrot, tomorrow with papaya, the next day with bananas, the next with hibiscus leaves with tomatoes, and i have 1 day schedule to stop feed her. then feed her again for tomorrow.


----------



## mike thornton (Jun 22, 2015)

I feed mine romaine lettuce hibiscus flowers and leaves papaya lychee spring mix worms when I find them apple mountain apple mango I haven't tried boiled egg yet but I hear that's a good source of protein of the people and breeders I've talked to variety is the best thing


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 22, 2015)

Mine eat what I grow or can find easily and all live outdoors so that they can free range a little.
Hibiscus leaves and flowers. Asst greens from the TORTOISE SUPPLY "Testudo seed mix". Collard greens. Dandelion greens and Romaine. Some sweet peppers.
I also ad a little fruit once or twice a week and some MAZURI about once a week. (Or whenever I'm low in fresh food) I'll also rarely mix in some dog food for more protein.
I do not offer supplements. Just a few cuddlebones scattered around.


----------



## Audrey Anggita (Jun 22, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Mine eat what I grow or can find easily and all live outdoors so that they can free range a little.
> Hibiscus leaves and flowers. Asst greens from the TORTOISE SUPPLY "Testudo seed mix". Collard greens. Dandelion greens and Romaine. Some sweet peppers.
> I also ad a little fruit once or twice a week and some MAZURI about once a week. (Or whenever I'm low in fresh food) I'll also rarely mix in some dog food for more protein.
> I do not offer supplements. Just a few cuddlebones scattered around.




I heard dog food can increase a pyramiding case for tortoise.
But yeah, i gave mazuri too for my RS.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 22, 2015)

Food wont cause or stop pyramiding.
Pyramiding is 100% caused by too low humidity.


----------



## Michael in MO (Jun 23, 2015)

Chelseaa said:


> What do you guys feed your Red foot tortoises? I need to know what else I can throw into my 6 month old's diet. So far he eats: blueberries, pumpkin, apples, organic spring mix, bananas (small amounts rarely), and hard boiled egg all topped with calcium and multivitamins and the diet is switched up every day. I need to know what else I can add that's easily obtainable. I don't trust wild flowers and weeds like dandelions, especially around my area because it was all fertilized. And should I make a feeding chart? What do your feeding schedules look like if you have one? Help!


just like people all torts are unique to a degree.. I always tell everyone to track what you feed your tort everyday for 6 months or even a year.. and comment on your paper if they like, hate, tolerate the food this way you'll keep a varied diet (oh crap I fed them collards 3 times in the last 10 days) and you'll know what to go to if you find yourself with a tort on a hunger strike to entice them to eat


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 23, 2015)

Michael in MO said:


> just like people all torts are unique to a degree.. I always tell everyone to track what you feed your tort everyday for 6 months or even a year.. and comment on your paper if they like, hate, tolerate the food this way you'll keep a varied diet (oh crap I fed them collards 3 times in the last 10 days) and you'll know what to go to if you find yourself with a tort on a hunger strike to entice them to eat


Not a bad idea. I keep buying crap that I forgot that mine don't like.


----------



## crimson_lotus (Jun 23, 2015)

My tortoise this week gets a mix of endive, radicchio, turnip greens, and escarole. I squeezed some tomato juice over the greens yesterday and added some yellow squash with a dried flower mix topping. She had mango a few days ago, boiled chicken the day after, and she's getting her weekly Mazuri meal today (she eats both the regular and LS!). She generally loves figs, cactus, hibiscus leaves/flowers, shrimp, mushrooms, and dandelion greens.

I also keep a feeding chart so I don't buy the same things all the time...boy do I have bad memory!

Too much protein does not cause pyramiding but it does cause shell deformity, like in tortoises that are only fed dog food.


----------



## Joseph K (Jan 7, 2016)

I give Anna 50% greens, 30% fruit, and 20% Mazuri. I do fear that that's too much protein, but she loves the stuff, and honestly climbs the walls if I don't give it to her on a regular basis. Anna's a spoiled adolescent


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 8, 2016)

Mazuri isn't particularly packed with protein. I think that your ratio sounds good.
most RF keepers offer some sort of meat every now and then. (pinky mice?) I use very high quality dog food as a substitute for that.


----------



## Michael in MO (Jan 8, 2016)

crimson_lotus said:


> My tortoise this week gets a mix of endive, radicchio, turnip greens, and escarole. I squeezed some tomato juice over the greens yesterday and added some yellow squash with a dried flower mix topping. She had mango a few days ago, boiled chicken the day after, and she's getting her weekly Mazuri meal today (she eats both the regular and LS!). She generally loves figs, cactus, hibiscus leaves/flowers, shrimp, mushrooms, and dandelion greens.
> 
> I also keep a feeding chart so I don't buy the same things all the time...boy do I have bad memory!
> 
> Too much protein does not cause pyramiding but it does cause shell deformity, like in tortoises that are only fed dog food.


?tomato juice.. I use pineapple juice but I will toss in cherry tomatoes from time to time... interesting


----------



## lisa127 (Jan 8, 2016)

Turnip greens, escarole, endive, spring mix, dandelion greens, collard greens, red peppers, mushrooms, zucchini, yellow squash, fresh green beans, apples, cantelope, mango, berries, an occasional egg for protein.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 11, 2016)

Chelseaa said:


> What do you guys feed your Red foot tortoises? I need to know what else I can throw into my 6 month old's diet. So far he eats: blueberries, pumpkin, apples, organic spring mix, bananas (small amounts rarely), and hard boiled egg all topped with calcium and multivitamins and the diet is switched up every day. I need to know what else I can add that's easily obtainable. I don't trust wild flowers and weeds like dandelions, especially around my area because it was all fertilized. And should I make a feeding chart? What do your feeding schedules look like if you have one? Help!


Hi there. This is the best list you will find. 

http://www.tortoiselibrary.com/nutrition-2/good-foods-list/


----------

